# problem using Azeurus



## jyotish_bh (Apr 24, 2006)

Dear friends

I downloaded Azeurus, opened a few active .torrent files, 
either the download does not start or it is so slow
my normal speeds are 128k +
no problem using other p2p earlier

I also get a message from my norton 

intrusion attempt averted.....???

pl assist me to configure or what???

regards

jyo


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

What ISP do you use? Some of them cap downloads of certain files. My old ISP used to limit all Torrent downloads to just a few kbps (Even though I had about the same speeds as you).
Try a different Torrent downloader and different Torrent files, something with a high amount of seeds/leeches, and see if it gains any speed.
You could also phone your ISP and ask about this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Both of you folks apparently missed the Forum Rules on your way in the door. We don't provide assistance for P2P applications or their use.


----------

